# Need Help with Two Haps



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

I've seen this two Haps in pet shops around my hometown but they're unsure of what they are. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## rafini (Mar 20, 2014)

maybe nimbochromis linni or fuscotaenius. just a guess


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

First appears to be _Champsochromis caeruleus_.

Second is _Nimbochromis fuscotaeniatus_. The thick jaw indicates a fairly mature fish. _N. linni_ has an overhanging snout, this looks nothing like that species.


----------



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

Mr Chromedome said:


> First appears to be _Champsochromis caeruleus_.
> 
> Second is _Nimbochromis fuscotaeniatus_. The thick jaw indicates a fairly mature fish. _N. linni_ has an overhanging snout, this looks nothing like that species.


At first though I thought the same fish for both. However, the first fish seems to have a much shorter length and taller body than any Champsochromis caeruleus I've ever seen. The second fish kind of threw me off with the dramatic white stripe on it's forehead. I have never seen a Fusco with this appearance before. I agree with both of your identifications, just wasn't sure about those two features.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

First one is Champsochromis spilorynchus, not caeruleus.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

rennsport2011 said:


> First one is Champsochromis spilorynchus, not caeruleus.


I thought this too a first glance but the face doesn't look right to me. Perhaps Mylochromis lateristriga.

Fish two is a fusco. The white stripe is pretty typical.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Chester B said:


> rennsport2011 said:
> 
> 
> > First one is Champsochromis spilorynchus, not caeruleus.
> ...


Mylochromis? No way man. You've been cutting too many acres of grass or something. :wink:


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Chester B said:


> You've been cutting too many acres of grass or something


Sir, are you psychic? You have no idea. :lol:

On this fish to me it doesn't look brawny enough, no hint of the stripe running from the eye to the nostril and the mouth seems like it doesn't extend far back enough. However the coloration does seem to be a match but I would love to see it against a dark background as its pretty washed out looking in that tank.

Perhaps a Champsochromis caeruleus/spilorhyncus mix? I'm still not 100% convinced on spilorhyncus, but I'd like to hear what others think, especially people that keep this species.


----------

